# Work endorsement needed or not?



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey Everyone, 

A puzzling question i am facing, perhaps any of you went through something similar:


Moving to SA on a TRV (Spouse of SA citizen) you are not allowed to work until you add a work endorsement, which requires you to have a contract or job offer from a company in SA?

What if the person already has a job with a foreign company and he's able to do it online and get paid for that?
Would it be possible to transfer the money or even get paid into a SA bank account?

In case the payment was made to a foreign bank, would transferring this money on a monthly basis raise an issue with the authorities?

Thanks


----------



## approximately_normal (Jun 24, 2019)

I unfortunately don't know the answer to your question. Do try the South African Visa Forum group on Facebook. Folks on there are generally very useful


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

approximately_normal said:


> I unfortunately don't know the answer to your question. Do try the South African Visa Forum group on Facebook. Folks on there are generally very useful


Thanks, I found the group


----------

